# I want to..



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

...go out to a show and dance.
Someone take me to a rock concert 
really.

..
It's weird. I've hardly had any time alone since I got back to the states but I feel kind of lonely.
I blew off the guy I was supposed to be dating every time he called and asked me to go to a show and now I really want to just go do that. 
Although probably not with him. 
He was nice but I just didn't see it going anywhere. So I didn't put any effort into it.
I've had too much trouble with fellas lately to feel like dealing with anything that won't end well.
But I feel kind of lonely too.
I guess ... I'm feeling a bit lost at sea now that I'm back in the U.S. with school and work staring again.
I just want to be traveling. Meet new people and see new places. 
and going to a show or two. I really want to listen to loud music and dance and not think about anything for while. :roll:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Lets go to a concert Layla, anyone who is everyone is playing, who u wanna go see? x


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

You're so sweet! I'll let you choose. I'm happy with anything but barry manilow.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Well I heard that cat power is playing, then the shins, then the lemonheads...unfortunately barry is playing at the end, but we can skip that part and go party with the other bands members at the after party in kentucky, maybe even get into some groupie love. Haha.

P.s, call that guy, go see a band doesnt have to lead to anything


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Layla,

You have to go!

What you need is a male gay friend. Someone who is not trying to get into your pants, but wants to have a ball - and is a guy.
I am not kidding. Every girl needs a gay man to hang out with. You can check out guys together, get totally loaded and not worry about being raped.
Gay men like it too. For the same reasons. You are not trying to get into his pants.
It?s a friendship based on fun.
When you see him kiss his boyfriend you will be like this :shock: and they will be like this :lol: :lol:

Tell us how much fun you had.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

AHH the shins?? you guys are so lucky! they never come here.

and i totally agree with what you're saying mark. guy friends = almost the greatest thing on the planet. 
my best guy friend makes me four course meals and we walk around chicago all day and then we go home and drink whiskey and coconut rum and fall asleep talking. AND his apartment is clean, which is hard to come by. AND he has other great guy friends. ALL positives.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> AHH the shins?? you guys are so lucky! they never come here.
> 
> and i totally agree with what you're saying mark. guy friends = almost the greatest thing on the planet.
> my best guy friend makes me four course meals and we walk around chicago all day and then we go home and drink whiskey and coconut rum and fall asleep talking. AND his apartment is clean, which is hard to come by. AND he has other great guy friends. ALL positives.


Sound like loads of fun. I wish I was gay now. :wink:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

nah he wasn't gay. we actually dated for a long time a couple years ago.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> nah he wasn't gay. we actually dated for a long time a couple years ago.


He must have been :!: 
How could any man resist. I have seen your myspce picture :shock:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

well it's a complicated story at the moment...  
and do you mean facebook? i don't have a myspace


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I was going to make a joke. Maybe I am finally maturing. NAAA
Ya, you facebook photo with the dark glasses is cool. 8) 
You should use it for this place.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks! maybe i should. except that was like 2 years ago.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> thanks! maybe i should. except that was like 2 years ago.


You look older in that one anyway.

Peach you are great did you know that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Guy friends are allways better than girl friends...girls are to bitchy and sneaky..


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Snakes with tits... although I really like the tits and take no notice of the rest.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Snakes with tits... although I really like the tits and take no notice of the rest.


Girls are extra mean to each other. Like "ooow I love you hair today? said in just the right way, means that your hair looks like shit and you know it


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks mark


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Why don't you all come to Australia! Lol.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> Why don't you all come to Australia! Lol.


i wish i lived there, its fuckin freezing here


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> Why don't you all come to Australia! Lol.


Because most of us from the Uk would end up living there... and I like the cold crappy weather here :roll:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Hazel Im half Aussie ha and have lived back and forth from Sydney and the UK most my life, sounds cool, but it fucked with me heaps ha.

Im very drunk right now still. First time I have gotten driunk and niot freaked out and i can type quite ok when i am drunk it seems, hmmmm, maybe getting drunk is the cure.

I like having boys as friends, but for some reason a lot of my male friends are attractive which makes life harder :lol:

i like GOOD girl friends though, ones u just know are great.

i thin k i am reambling so i am taking my drunk ass off to the pictures with my sister, have a great weekened y'all.

p.s Peachy - Layla and I were just going to a make believe concert! So knowing that, do u wanna come?  just the girls haha


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Robsy! Heyyyy....!!! How u doin' girlfrieeend?? Haha me tryna sound black. Oh dear.

Anyhoo. Wow you been to Aus? What did u do here?

You kno, i want to get outta here for a bit. Go back to Canada, the US or the UK. I got relatives there. Argh! I want to go everywhere!! Unfortunately, i got not enough monies  
And i want to get better


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ohhh wow. ahha yes i would like to come. 
i'm telling you, it is the cure robsy.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Getting drunk must be hahaha 

Awesome Peach I will pick you up in my old cadillac. We can don our leather jackets and pretty print dresses, i also have V.I.P so we can go backstage. Who you wnna meet? x


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

great. i wanna meet the shinsies. and then umm meet another band of hot guys (i'll let you decide. you seem to have good judgment).


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

The Red Hot Chilli Peppers? I am INLOVE with John Frusciante 

Maybe Big Japan too, Adam Brody is fucking fucking fucking hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Layla fly to CA the who is playing soon. I will take you.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

that sounds like fun kenny. If only I could afford a plane ticket. 
but come along on our magical concert trip! I can't wait! 
Imaginary road trip! I'm packing a picnic. 

Mark, I had a lovely male friend as you mentioned but he moved out of state a bit ago. 
I've always had straight guy friends too.


----------

